# How Would You Describe Your Teenage Years?



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 17, 2012)

What were you like in high/middle school?
Did you particularly like your teen years?
Looking back, would you change anything you did?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 17, 2012)

Worst years

ever


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Agreeing with Gibby here.  I'm 25 now and I look back and think "God I was so emo and stupid...."


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 17, 2012)

My teenage years were the best years of my life. I've never been close to that happy since.

A lot of people seem very discontented with their teens but I loved mine, and I'm very sad they're over.

I had a lot of close friends who I saw every day and I really enjoyed my classes, which I did well in.

And in retrospect, no. There's nothing I would change.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 17, 2012)

-Nerdy, introverted, socially anxious. Open-minded and wise beyond my years in many ways though. I did not have a 'rebellious phase'.
-No
-Yes. There was a girl in high school who asked me out. I said no, because I was a dumbass. I would infinitely take that back.


----------



## Vega (Jul 17, 2012)

Middle school years was very, VERY shitty.  Thankfully as I went through High School, my Teenage Years were less shitty because of my friends.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

I miss my blissful ignorance and terrible taste in music when I was fourteen.


----------



## badlands (Jul 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Worst years
> 
> ever



this, very much this

as for changing things, no, they where shit but they made me


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 17, 2012)

7/10, only real failure is in myself when I look back thus far.

I'll probably look back and say "those were the worst years of my life and for some reason I thought I was decent as a musician"

And I was almost completely right although I know that what I've experienced being alone at night makes me positive that there will be terrible years
Terrible, lonely years.

But other than that I see life is progressing at a natural rate and I've not really anything that should be significant enough to complain about.
I'm oddly optimistic about these years, I guess.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

0/10
Completely fucked up decade.  Would not go back even if I had the option to change anything.  No way in hell would I ever relieve that bullshit.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never changed.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 17, 2012)

Complete write-off. I just go on as if they never were.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

I love when people say their teen lives were shit with a side order of fries. Gives me something to look forward to.

I FEED OFF OF YOUR MISERY.


----------



## CindEE (Jul 17, 2012)

Middle school was horrific. I try not to think about how often I got beat up. High school was... high school. I had a lot of both good and bad. I was a weird, but good kid. *shrug* I wouldn't change anything, because, well, I don't think I started really screwing things up until college.


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2012)

Shitty.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh fuck, this kind of introspection is the worst.

I'm reminded of all the stupid/dumb/awkward shit I did/said, fuck noooo.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2012)

I very much enjoyed my highschool years mainly because middle school was such a shithole (rumors and drama and knife fights oh my!!) By that time, everyone had calmed down from their "mean years" and I was quite happy with my classes and I got to see my bestfriends everyday. I wouldn't change a thing.
I was a effeminite dork back in those days (I guess I still am XP) but everyone at my highschool was too involved with their own lives to bully like middleschool. I got mostly good grades and hung out with friends, I wasn't much for extracurriculars. I was much as I am today except a bit more energetic yet withdrawn. 
I don't think I would change much of anything. I can honestly say Highschool was a nice experience for me, I had a lot of fun and got to hangout with some very dear friends.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

Whole lotta shit in no particular order
I was ridiculed and shunned by many of my peers. I became self-destructive, leading up to a suicide attempt (drug overdose). Was kicked out of  high school after freshman year for reasons I will not discuss (nobody was hurt). I was arrested for the only time in my life so far for what was technically self-defense, but the law in this state considers a fat mouthbreathing unstable practically retarded hambeast superior to me, even if I'm being cornered and attacked (unrelated to school incident). I had a wonderful time at the charter school I spent my sophomore through senior years i (one of the best in the country). I was a major weeb. I dabbled in Taekwondo for 2 years. Parents divorced and both remarried, replaced with an occasionally violent hothead from VIrginia and a tard-wrangling airhead woman. 
Maybe I'll add more later


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBdmdhR2w5k

Tim minchin's wonderful song <3

What were you like in high/middle school? Not very talkative and quite changeable.
Did you particularly like your teen years? I'm still a teen and I find this difficult to answer because it's not as if I'm looking back on them, my later teens have been more enjoyable.
Looking back, would you change anything you did? Not really, not even calling my history teacher 'mum'.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2012)

i didn't have the chance to be a teenager, it was pretty much child to adult....


----------



## Azure (Jul 17, 2012)

P awesome. Not too different from the days I live now. I do what I want, when I want, how I want. I had a lot of freedom in Middle and HS, which is not normal. If I could change anything, I would have applied myself more at a few key places. But if I'd really had it my way, I'd have never left the islands :c


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2012)

Uneventful. 

The thing I would change is trying to keep my grades from falling. Oh, and maybe apply to some boarding school.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 17, 2012)

Bloody, emotional, and horrible.
I grew up and all that was good looking back on it was the sex. Even that wasn't good until after high-school and shit.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha ha, I'd rather not.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Ha ha, I'd rather not.



Aw come on.  Tell!


----------



## thoron (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty non-descript for me though middle school was hell, but then it's hell for just about everybody. Once I got into highschool though things smoothed out since the kids who hassassed me found better things to do with thier time. It got even better once I found ceramics.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Aw come on.  Tell!



I second the motion, come on don't leave us hanging...


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 17, 2012)

This is in order from Year 7 to 12:

Exciting
Boring
Depressing
Really Depressing
Amazing
And finally, absolutely fucking awesome.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to follow polar bear guy's format.

Ok, cool.
Uhm, why is this here?
Fuck off
FUCK ME LIFE
...
......
Mom, Dad, next year, I'm joining up with the army.

Few years later, here I am at 22.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 17, 2012)

Nngh, rather not remember my teen years. 

Constant bullying from middle to high school mixed with bad stuff in the family made me the emotionally/socially handicapped individual I am today. Being a teenager was overrated.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 17, 2012)

Hated it. 

To summarize it; Retarded, Wasted, Regretted. It's a sad fact of my life that I can't even reflect on my childhood years without getting all depressed over it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2012)

First half of it was pretty good.
I did fairly well, academically.
I was generally calm, happy, and fun-loving. Didn't care too much about anything. 
Had a little group of friends I spent most of my time with.

Later half of it was hell, and I barely feel like I was conscious for. 
My mental problems were just starting to make themselves apparent, and I had to deal with all these new feelings and anxieties and basically just losing my fucking mind. 
Grades plummeted. Failed several of my classes, and had to repeat ones that were necessary. Started avoiding my friends. Started cutting. Started starving myself. Started skipping nearly every day of the week.
My psychiatric meds made me dead-ass tired and blank, all day err day.
Fun stuff.
It's all hazy. Some things stand out, but it's like trying to remember a dream.

In retrospect, I wish I'd have told my parents about my problems sooner, until they turned into what they did. Even though the psychiatrist I went to see just shoved a diagnosis and some depakote in my face, and didn't even bother trying to offer me counseling or anything else.

But I still didn't tell them for years, about just how messed up I really was. I was scared for some reason. And my friends weren't much help, considering their advice ranged from "you're possessed by demons" to "you're just being emo." Also didn't help that one of them I confided in mimicked me in order to get attention, which reflected on me.


So I guess it started out hopeful, and ended up being kind of a waste. I ended up dropping out, because I couldn't pass certain classes after coming back after graduation, and I just gave up and got my GED.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 18, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Uhm, why is this here?



I think I know what that *one* was about...XB



Dreaming said:


> Hated it.
> 
> To summarize it; Retarded, Wasted, Regretted. It's a sad fact of my life that I can't even reflect on my childhood years without getting all depressed over it.



Don't worry Gigi, Kiki can't hurt you now...or ever again...But seriously, that's a shame. My mom's was like that though so I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 18, 2012)

Let me put it this way: You know how everyone says that after a while, you only remember the good parts of high school? Well, I graduated 14 years ago, and I STILL can't remember any good parts.

If you're trying to do the math, I'm 32. Suck it.

As for the second part of the question, I probably wouldn't change much, although I'd love to go back and give myself a few bits of advice:

Don't worry about what people say about you; after graduation you'll only see a couple of the assholes and they're trailer-trash. That includes the stuck-up bitches; they now have ten kids a piece and look like elephant seals with bad dye jobs.

Don't be afraid to date someone or ask someone out because your friends might make fun of you. After high school, no one cares who you did or didn't fuck.

And most importantly, don't grow that mullet. The pictures will haunt you for years and years.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 18, 2012)

My teenage years...

I suppose mostly negative, but I know that is the human brain's deception.

There were many things I am not proud of. Hindsight is 20/20, and there are a lot of behaviors I find myself boggled by at this point. I will not go into great detail, but it was certainly a time of great change for me. I realize today that there is a gift I have to an extent, and it is a shame to see that at one point I used it for ill. As for school, I will not go into that at all. Personal details are something I do not give out freely. I am only saying what I say here as looking at my post history would reveal much. But then, anyone with a large post history over many years has much to be embarrassed by.

For the positives, though. I learned a lot about myself and the world. It was a great and eye-opening string of experiences, from when I was 16 until I reached 20-21. I've learned how to reflect, and from that I think I have reached a point of inner awareness that I wish to see others reach. I even learned a lot here and from the IRC channel I once ran for a group that used to exist here. It is because of that I am with my partner of several years now, and she of all things has been the greatest source of many changes and perspectives in my life.

I suppose in summary, I would describe my teenage years as an _awakening_.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 18, 2012)

Miserable.
Lonely.
Betrayed.
Heart Broken.

Lost my only friend at the age of 13, spent 8 years alone until college.. start working at 12, first real job at 15... finished school at 16.. 

My life didn't start picking up till my 20s.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2012)

Soon to be over.
I've hated it, no girlfriend and my friends are a boring waste of time.
I've literally done nothing, unless i organise it all and invite people they wont bother doing anything. Its incredibly lonely and i havent dont pretty much anything that i wanted to do within my teenage years.

*sigh* maybe twenties might be ok.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 18, 2012)

Well considering my parents split up a few months after I turned 13...

Honestly, my teenage years were kinda shit until I hit 15/16. I was horrendously bullied, and then my big sister got very very sick. I very nearly watched her die, but luckily she made it through and she's still with us. I had some pretty bad depression issues after that, but the friends I had made outside of school helped me through that. 17 and 18 were fucking awesome, those were two of the best years of my life so far. Made the closest friends I could ever imagine. I'd made it out the other side and I was happy where I was, and I got good grades in school. Then I moved out of the country for University, and had a brilliant 19th year.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2012)

There's one thing that keeps me miserable and makes me feel good. Games. They've been there all the time as an escape and probably will be there after teenage years.
Let's try to put it in time order

Yay I am now a teen
Darn school's getting tougher.
Am I a third wheel?
Fuckin' discrimination and bullying. Life's shit
Yes I'm that damn wheel, that and the last resort.
No friends :CC
Soon new school, new schoolfolk
Fork yeah new school. Bullies gone.
Still being the last resort, but no longer a wheel. Perhaps I can do this shit.
Whoops suddenly present time

That's pretty much it


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 18, 2012)

Let's see:

I'm only 16 so far, so I do not know what my last two years will be like.

Let's see, depression, anxiety, testorone.
Yeah, I got a few friends who are so good we'd take blows for the other. I suppose.
It's really one friend of mine who took the intiative to get me not as socially akward, to help me anyway possible.

I mean, fuck. Most people have thought and think I'm some kind of idiot psycho. 
It's great to know everyone thinks you are a sick person devoid of redeeming quality. I'm not a psycho :-/

Hmm, crippling depression that just now went away. The depression went as far back as 6th grade, probably more. 

Fighting at home. I ised to be a piece of crap from all the testosterone. Not to mention mu parents divorced when I was young. I hopped houses multiple times a week. It was constang arguments and stuff. My sister and I fought like anything. Even now we do not talk.




To sum it up, it sucks. I have my friends, atleast.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Ugh...let's just say a lot of prescribed pills. Wasn't the happiest camper on the block. Pretty stupid, too. :<

At least my friends I made then and still have now were blithering lovable morons and remained the same to this day. Hilarious batch of failed abortions, I say. Wouldn't have any other way. They help a lot when I feel down.


----------



## sunshyne (Jul 18, 2012)

Well until 14 or so I was a fat little nerd. Total bookworm. I never did anything athletic, just read books about random topics. In freshman year of high school I took up smoking and drinking, and actually acquired a social life. I also joined the hockey team, and lost a ton of weight by the time I graduated high school. I'd say I spent most of my teens as a hockey-playing, kind of under-the-radar, normalish stoner guy. It wasn't too bad. There were lots of people like me at my white-ass suburban high school.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 18, 2012)

Blocked out. I don't remember how I felt or what I thought.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

I remember them as "still in progress". Puberty is a distant memory, however, and it failed to give me a sex drive.


----------



## Bark (Jul 19, 2012)

Early teenage years were hell. Then they got significantly better. I still regret not pushing myself as much as I should've in high school. I roamed around 'above average' or something like that, but I still could've done better. Late teens were... Moderately awkward. Lost a lot of drive when I ended up going to a state school instead of Ringling College of Art and Design like I was supposed to. Fun stuff, all in all.


----------

